# Removing an old box.



## boots 211 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am looking for any hints on how to remove a single gang metal box. This one is the type from early 60's that was face nailed onto 2x4 with the flat plate. I need to turn this box into a 2 gang box in the bedroom to add a 3 way switch for hall that original electricians did not put in. then house has plastered walls and i'm afraid trying to cut bracket off with a sawzall will break out then plaster. Any hints or suggestion?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

try the fien multi tool to cut the bracket from the box 
be careful it vibrates also but not as bad as the sawzall


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

A dremel will cut the bracket off and won't vibrate the the mounting plate loose.. I have used this in the past. I have also used a 3" Makita saw with a diamond blade to cut the bracket and then finish it off with a hack saw blade.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

why is there a 3way in the bathroom that controls a hallway light????


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Like the others have said, I'd use a dremel or a sawzall. I've used a sawzall with a new metal blade. Be careful and take your time.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why is there a 3way in the bathroom that controls a hallway light????


Do you bother to actually read the posts?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've used just the blade out of a hacksaw before to cut them off. Takes a while but can be worth it if the don't want to patch a little plaster.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Do you bother to actually read the posts?


 Why is there a 3way in a bedroom to control a light in the hallway?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Why is there a 3way in a bedroom to control a light in the hallway?


Yes.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

nolatigabait said:


> yes.


 why?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

why not? who knows? whatever.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why?


exactly


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I guess I'm a just to professional!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe need learn how talk????


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> I guess I'm a just to professional!!!


what in the hell are you going on about? what bathroom? where was there ever a mention of a bathroom until you brought it up? Please remove your tinfoil hat, sir, you are beginning to confuse me..............


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

to talk! and accually were typing!!!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> what in the hell are you going on about? what bathroom? where was there ever a mention of a bathroom until you brought it up? Please remove your tinfoil hat, sir, you are beginning to confuse me..............


 I corrected it later!!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> what in the hell are you going on about? what bathroom? where was there ever a mention of a bathroom until you brought it up? Please remove your tinfoil hat, sir, you are beginning to confuse me..............


 This guy cracks me up...I'm starting to like his input, however irrelevant it is.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

haha! thank you!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I've used just the blade out of a hacksaw before to cut them off. Takes a while but can be worth it if the don't want to patch a little plaster.


If I don't want to use a sawzall for some reason (old plaster, etc,) I'll use a hacksaw blade myself.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> This guy cracks me up...I'm starting to like his input, however irrelevant it is.


it's his tinfoil hat.....he can tune in the comedy channel from sat radio stations........:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Why is there a 3way in a bedroom to control a light in the hallway?


 Why does this bother you? I have a switch in my bedroom that controls 3 rec in the soffit outside for Christmas lights. (May I add that there is not one extension cord used.):whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> it's his tinfoil hat.....he can tune in the comedy channel from sat radio stations........:laughing:


 his use of exclamation points! gets! kinda! annoying!! though!!! He could be our pet, the green helper you abuse on a daily basis...needs a name though, I'm tempted to rip Chelsea Lately's nickname for the midget on her show, "Nugget" but we casn always use "dumbass" I guess.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Like the others have said, I'd use a dremel or a sawzall. I've used a sawzall with a new metal blade. Be careful and take your time.


thats what I would and have done as well. Let the blade do the work, dont put to much if any pressure on it and make sure it is a brand new blade. Other times if the wall seems sturdy enough I will break the box down a bit by prying its side off, this helps limit any damage when you sawzauwl it. Good luck.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> his use of exclamation points! gets! kinda! annoying!! though!!! He could be our pet, the green helper you abuse on a daily basis...needs a name though, I'm tempted to rip Chelsea Lately's nickname for the midget on her show, "Nugget" but we casn always use "dumbass" I guess.


I think "twitly" has a much cuter ring to it.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

How about "Speed Lunker"? That just screams efficient dumbass. :laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

If I don't have a power tool to do the job I used something like this:

(It's a handle that accepts sawzall blades, use a metal cutting blade)

_*Ignore the second image, mine does not have a screw driver attachment_


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Something I just thought of while whittling away at 1000 posts you can use a oxy acetalyn torch and a fire exingusher :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Something I just thought of while whittling away at 1000 posts you can use a oxy acetalyn torch and a fire exingusher :laughing::laughing:


Why not just use dynamite?

You can even train fido and fluffy to deliver... :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you have an extra hand, have them hold the box tightly wit sidecurrers while you sawzall it off.

If the plaster breakes off it only take a few minutes to patch it.....unless it's wallpapered.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> If you have an extra hand, have them hold the box tightly wit sidecurrers while you sawzall it off.
> 
> If the plaster breakes off it only take a few minutes to patch it.....unless it's wallpapered.


 Tried that by myself with limited results, the sawzall in left hand, kliens in the right..key is to take your time.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Tried that by myself with limited results, the sawzall in left hand, kliens in the right.*.key is to take your time.*


I think the key to any work involving old plaster is taking your time. Rushing will only cause damage.


----------



## AllStar (Nov 19, 2009)

Just use a double stack 3-way switch and leave the existing box.


----------

